# eas | Q: What's Red, White and Fast all over? [supercharged content inside]



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

*A:* Phildeez010's 2011 ESS Supercharged VT2-625 Alpine White M3 w/ Fox Red interior.

This particular M3 was pretty minimalistic when it came to the modding process. However, there really is no particular build sheet one is expected to follow when building their dream car.










With only an Eisenmann Race exhaust fitted, Phildeez010's M3 was brought to EAS for the ESS-treatment. As with all supercharger installations, a thorough inspection was performed. Passing with flying colors, a spark plug change was recommended as the odometer was reaching the 25K mark shortly.

*Items installed*
- ESS VT2-625 Supercharger System (intercooled)
- Macht Schnell Bypass Track Pipes

Baseline dyno showed *344whp* peak which is average for most stock M3s. A set of Macht Schnell Bypass Track Pipes were added to the work order, and we quickly started installing the new ESS system. Once the ESS system and Macht Schnell Bypass Track Pipes were installed, the DME was flashed with the new F/I tune and quickly loaded onto the dyno, pushing out *561hp/370ft-lbs TQ at the wheels*.

That's a *217whp peak gain* on *91 octane!*























































*STD*









*SAE*









And of course, the obligatory YouTube video:





Congrats Phildeez010, you now have one hell of a beast.

Enjoy!


----------

